# 2 sauces I've been doing lately



## chef jeff tx (Nov 18, 2009)

This one is great on Smoked and Grilled meats & birds:

*Coffee-Molasses BBQ Sauce*

2 cups strong brewed coffee
1 44oz bottle ketchup
1/2 cup + 2 TBSP chili powder
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 12oz jar molasses
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce

Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan and heat to a simmer for about 10 mins to dissolve the sugar and warm through. 

This one I only use for Grilled foods:

*Balsamic BBQ Sauce*

1C balsamic vinegar
3/4C ketchup
1/2C brown sugar
1tsp garlic powder
1TBSP Worcestershire
1TBSP Dijon mustard
S&P to taste

Whisk together all ingredients until smooth in a saucepan, bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer until reduced by 1/3 to 1/2.

_I really like this on chicken & pork tenderloin. I season them with Penzey's Turkish Seasoning, let them sit for 10-15 mins then brush with a little sauce and grill to what ever doness you like, brushing on a little more sauce when I turn the meat._


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 18, 2009)

I never cared much for sweet type sauces until recently. I guess it is a result of my onset of O.F.D. (Old Fart's Disease). Anyway, thanks for the coffee-molasses idea. We might need to cut it in half though. It looks like a lot. What the hey? I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2009)

Chef Jeff- I really like the looks of the Balsamic BBQ Sauce and I'm going to put that one in my "Gotta Do" folder. I like a good balsamic vinegar on just about everything-my kids think I've gone off the deep end when the see me pour a bit of sweet balsamic on my bowl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope y'all enjoy them, let me know. Both keep really well in the fridge.

Ath, try sauteing a minced serrano or Thai chili in the sauce pan before adding the other ingredients for a sweet-hot finish.

Dutch, try drizzling a little balsamic over fresh strawberry slices with a grind of black pepper!! I've done home made vanilla bean ice cream and drizzled in balsamic glaze (heavily reduced balsamic) as it gets close to the end of churning so it has a balsamic ribbon through it.


----------



## hoser (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds awesome chef...I'll be making the one without the coffee pretty soon.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2009)

Great idea on the sauces. Points and I also love the Basalmic,I get an aged basalmic(10-20y/o),a little higher,but no reducing.Try it on steamed veggies and it makes an Egg indescribable!
Thanks and 
SMOKE HAPPY
Stan   aka   Old School  :)-


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 18, 2009)

On ice cream
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Your kids are right LOL. Your outta control LOL. 

But then again, don't knock it till you tried it.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 18, 2009)

I make a similar balsamic vinegar sauce as well but find that it is rich. It works out great on grilled fruits though.

I love the coffee idea and will have to try it.! That seems unique enough to get into Jeff's book as I have NEVER heard of using coffee in a BBQ sauce. ( I do use instant coffee in my chili and Italian sauces though)


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2009)

"Dutch, try drizzling a little balsamic over fresh strawberry slices with a grind of black pepper!! I've done home made vanilla bean ice cream and drizzled in balsamic glaze (heavily reduced balsamic) as it gets close to the end of churning so it has a balsamic ribbon through it.[/quote]"

Chef - you are so right - the reduction over strawberries is incredible 
Thanks for sharing the recipes


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 18, 2009)

Man I like that balsamic sauce. It really sounds very yummy. That will go on my short list for sure.


----------

